# The Return Of Kindbud!!! 2014



## Kindbud

For yall who remember me im back got 32 out right now pics coming soon!!


----------



## Locked

Welcome back and Green Mojo.   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;


----------



## Kindbud

Thanks bud


----------



## Rosebud

welcome back to MP, glad you are here.


----------



## drfting07

KB! 

:48: 

Glad to see an old friend back. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## SmokinMom

Hey stranger, good to see you.


----------



## Kindbud

glad to be back and good to see you guys and gals to


----------



## ston-loc

Sweet lets see what's cooking


----------



## Kindbud

pics as promissed! 30 of the 32 

View attachment IMG_0460.jpg


View attachment IMG_0461.jpg


View attachment IMG_0462.jpg


View attachment IMG_0463.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

oldest almost a month youngest is a week or so


----------



## Grower13

nice work.......
:48:


----------



## Kindbud

thanks its still really early just wait lol ill put new pics up about once a month


----------



## trillions of atoms

Welcome back...plants look good!  Green mojo


----------



## Rosebud

What size pots are those in? looking very nice...green mojo for the grow.


----------



## tcbud

Looking wonderful.  Just love all that green!

Welcome back.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I always love looking at your grows.  You can just tell they are loved and well taken care of.  How pretty!


----------



## Locked

I don't come to the Outdoor section much because I get oh so jealous....


----------



## Kindbud

thanks guys biggest ones have been transplanted into 5 gal buckets for now


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hamster Lewis said:


> I don't come to the Outdoor section much because I get oh so jealous....



:yeahthat:    Welcome back...   :48:


----------



## Kindbud

lost one of the smallest was a runt and transplanted 1 raccoon dug it up ate some roots repoted and gave it some rooting hormones think it will pull threw i took car of that raccoon tho


----------



## Kindbud

yall r going to be amazed when i put pics up in a week


----------



## Kindbud

if i get 10 people really wanting to see em ill put pics up tomorrow or the next day


----------



## ston-loc

Lets see


----------



## SmokinMom

I wanna see.


----------



## Kindbud

Hear u go hear is some of them 

View attachment 20140528_080150.jpg


View attachment 20140528_080526.jpg


View attachment 20140528_080422.jpg


View attachment 20140528_080255.jpg


View attachment 20140528_080140.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Another tote grower outdoor! I dig. Looking good dude


----------



## Kindbud

yes sir ston mixing up this year with totes 5 gal buckets and some in the ground..... and 4 the late ones ive started they will probably stay in 1 or 2 gal pots ill post some new pics up soon


----------



## Rosebud

Bad racoon.


----------



## Kindbud

Hello June!!!!! 

View attachment 20140602_135830.jpg


View attachment 20140602_135835.jpg


View attachment 20140602_135840.jpg


View attachment 20140602_135846.jpg


View attachment 20140602_135855.jpg


View attachment 20140602_135905.jpg


View attachment 20140602_135914.jpg


View attachment 20140602_135926.jpg


View attachment 20140602_135931.jpg


View attachment 20140602_135946.jpg


View attachment 20140602_135955.jpg


View attachment 20140602_140002.jpg


View attachment 20140602_140017.jpg


View attachment 20140602_140028.jpg


View attachment 20140602_140034.jpg


View attachment 20140602_140044.jpg


View attachment 20140602_140050.jpg


View attachment 20140602_140121.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

So thats how my gardens doing 

View attachment 20140602_140121.jpg


View attachment 20140602_140131.jpg


View attachment 20140602_140139.jpg


View attachment 20140602_140154.jpg


View attachment 20140602_140150.jpg


View attachment 20140602_140210.jpg


View attachment 20140602_140211.jpg


View attachment 20140602_140211(0).jpg


----------



## Grower13

Looking good......... that is some steep terrain.
:48:


----------



## Kindbud

its not to bad could be much steeper


----------



## lyfespan

Oh the outdoors looks like so much fun, I think I'm going to have a few that have to go out doors due to size, as well as have a few clones use the sun so I can save a lil power money lol


----------



## ston-loc

Killer Kind!


----------



## Kindbud

thanks ston and lyfe outdoors is fun and very rewarding but also hard and stressful at times


----------



## drfting07

Yep. This is the work of Kindbud. 

Looking good my friend. You been doing this while you were gone? Or is this full blast back at it? 

Either way keep it up.


----------



## Kindbud

Never quit growing buddy i have had alot of grows since i left and have lerned alot u will see old friend


----------



## ozzy-plant-eater

looking sweet man


----------



## Kindbud

thank u ozzy........... i topped a few today an fimmed a few also ill put some new pics up in a week or 2


----------



## ozzy-plant-eater

Kindbud said:


> thank u ozzy........... i topped a few today an fimmed a few also ill put some new pics up in a week or 2


first time we fimmed it never worked out for us lol but next time we will do it right


----------



## lyfespan

ozzy-plant-eater said:


> first time we fimmed it never worked out for us lol but next time we will do it right



I had an accident with a plant, that resulted in a very nice two extra tops. I will be trying this again as my lil ones get bigger to see if it can be duplicated. I will then share my findings with the group. It was kinda like a fim and supercrop at the same time and location. I'm really liking the way the plant grew out.


----------



## Kindbud

id like to see what ur doing..... i supercrop every plant everywhere top some and fimm them just a little thing ive learned is if u top a plant then supercrop right below wher ur 2 main new growths are going to be a keep Sc it every 3-4 days the lower growth will explode ill show u what im talking about soon


----------



## BudGrower

nice grow but u r terrible at taking pics !!! really need to work on it


----------



## drfting07

:rofl:


----------



## Kindbud

how so bud??


----------



## Kindbud

im a grower not a photographer lol probably spelled that wrong


----------



## ston-loc

Hahaha,, random... Looking good Kind! :aok:


----------



## BudGrower

Kindbud said:


> im a grower not a photographer lol probably spelled that wrong


i knw my friend but since u takin pics, take good straight ones for us to enjoy ur amazing grow

peace


----------



## Kindbud

lol ok next time ill try harder


----------



## drfting07

Those are straight budgrower. He grows on an extremely steep cliff. 

:rofl:


----------



## Kindbud

hahahaha yea thats right on top of a mountain 2


----------



## tcbud

Looking excellent Kindbud!


----------



## BudGrower

Kindbud said:


> lol ok next time ill try harder


thnx


----------



## BudGrower

drfting07 said:


> Those are straight budgrower. He grows on an extremely steep cliff.
> 
> :rofl:


they aint, this should be up side cliff, lol


----------



## Kindbud

Some new girls 

View attachment CAM00004.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Think im up to 40 total 

View attachment CAM00005.jpg


View attachment CAM00006.jpg


View attachment CAM00007.jpg


View attachment CAM00008.jpg


View attachment CAM00009.jpg


View attachment CAM00011.jpg


View attachment CAM00012.jpg


View attachment CAM00013.jpg


View attachment CAM00014.jpg


View attachment CAM00015.jpg


View attachment CAM00017.jpg


View attachment CAM00018.jpg


View attachment CAM00019.jpg


View attachment CAM00020.jpg


View attachment CAM00021.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Hears somemore 

View attachment CAM00023.jpg


View attachment CAM00024.jpg


View attachment CAM00025.jpg


View attachment CAM00026.jpg


View attachment CAM00027.jpg


View attachment CAM00028.jpg


----------



## MR1

Looks good , do you have to water often with the black pails?


----------



## Kindbud

every 3 to 5 days


----------



## MR1

That is not so bad , thank you.


----------



## Kindbud

no problem when its real hot i have 2 water every 2-3 days but usually i water every 4 days depends alot on temps


----------



## MR1

I have to go into the ground, I can only check mine maybe once a week. My plants are kind of on their own out there but I get enough for over the winter.


----------



## Kindbud

yeah buckets are easier and i dont have 2 worry about people finding them very secluded and thick area


----------



## MR1

I like the, easier part :aok:


----------



## Kindbud

yea lol its alot easier on ur back to not have 2 dig a bunch of holes


----------



## BudGrower

well these are nice plants n better pics, wish u all the luck


----------



## Kindbud

thanks grower lol i got skills dont need luck


----------



## ston-loc

hahaha :headbang2:  Was gonna comment that. No worries of them being seen? Looks pretty well fortified with trees around them. No height restraints? Havent had good luck with untrained tall plants. Why I top and FIM and LST. Interested to see your approach controlling the sagging branches from weight late flower. 

Looking good dude :48:


----------



## BudGrower

Kindbud said:


> thanks grower lol i got skills dont need luck


good for u but the skills will do nothing in a storm,flood,thief,animal came by


----------



## Rosebud

Kindbud, those are just beautiful, enjoy your wonderful grow. Lovely pictures too..


----------



## Kindbud

thanks everyone and ston all of the taller ones that are 5 to 6 ft have been topped my branchs are really strong i stand by that pro tek works wonders on making hard stems and branches that and supercropping the hell out of them and grower i have 0%chance of a flood or bad storm no theif is going to find them and never had problems with animals once they are ove a few foot


----------



## Kindbud

just a little update after taking close looks at most of them 5 are females 1 possible male gonna keep my eye on it the rest of them are not showing anything yet


----------



## ston-loc

Good stuff dude


----------



## Kindbud

so after a few days their are 13 girls and 8 males and then i got 5 that im still waiting on that are small and then the 13 small ones that i started 2 weeks ago


----------



## 1username

wow kindbud, . . . . . . . . just wow!

I wish we were neighbors, but you dont! lol

Very nice looking plants and dang you are going to have some sore hands come clipping time.

best of luck ~


----------



## Kindbud

thank u username and yeah gonna be alot of trimming but my brother gonna help out so it wont be to bad


----------



## buddogmutt

Looking great brosiff......


----------



## Kindbud

thanks buddog im gonna put some new pics up at the beginning of the month


----------



## drfting07

Lets see em!


----------



## Kindbud

hello july 

View attachment IMG_0467.jpg


View attachment IMG_0468.jpg


View attachment IMG_0469.jpg


View attachment IMG_0470.jpg


View attachment IMG_0471.jpg


View attachment IMG_0472.jpg


View attachment IMG_0473.jpg


View attachment IMG_0474.jpg


View attachment IMG_0475.jpg


View attachment IMG_0476.jpg


View attachment IMG_0477.jpg


View attachment IMG_0478.jpg


View attachment IMG_0479.jpg


View attachment IMG_0480.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

that how mine are doing  just got back into town was gone due to the hurricane brother did a good job watching em except for breaking a branch it is healing nice tho so what do you guys think


----------



## ston-loc

tall and green dude. Dig that overhead looking shot of the big one in the black tub :aok:


----------



## Kindbud

thanks ston took a llittle work to get that shot but was worth it i think lol


----------



## Rosebud

I love that picture. Do they have preflowers yet?  Looking very nice. I am glad you survived the hurricane.


----------



## Kindbud

no preflowers yet probably will start in a few weeks good thing cause im about out of grow nutes lol used a gallon so far


----------



## Kindbud

gonna post some new pics tonight been busy digging hole 5 more to go


----------



## Kindbud

so hears my big girls measured them today biggest is 8 foot 2 in. then 2 right at 7 foot, then i have 10 plants that are over 5 ft............. Something is wrong with my camera ill gett better pics next time 

View attachment IMG_0484.jpg


View attachment IMG_0486.jpg


View attachment IMG_0489.jpg


View attachment IMG_0490.jpg


View attachment IMG_0492.jpg


View attachment IMG_0495.jpg


View attachment IMG_0499.jpg


View attachment IMG_0500.jpg


View attachment IMG_0503.jpg


View attachment IMG_0512.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

then i got these lil girls theirs 10 of them then i also got 2 way back in the woods that are 3-4 ft 

View attachment IMG_0508.jpg


View attachment IMG_0506.jpg


View attachment IMG_0505.jpg


View attachment IMG_0501.jpg


View attachment IMG_0498.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Well that was trippy to look at... Woa... Don't look at those pic's if you are too stoned. oh my.  Anyway, they look good, looks like they have a great start.  Thanks for the trip!


----------



## MR1

Budgrower won't like those pictures. Looking nice though Kindbud.


----------



## Kindbud

haha i took those pic fast was tired just had got done digging 15 holes and some setting on my camera was messed up ill post some new pics in a week


----------



## Kindbud

i think burying the 5 gallon buckets and totes like i did is going to make a huge difference in watering tired of watering every 2-3 day they are some thirsty girls


----------



## Kindbud

biggest girl is 8+ foot tall 

View attachment IMG_0515.jpg


View attachment IMG_0530.jpg


View attachment IMG_0531.jpg


View attachment IMG_0519.jpg


----------



## MR1

Kindbud ,do you support those plants, Won't they fall over in the pots? They look nice.


----------



## Kindbud

Hears some other good pics of some of the other biggest ones 

View attachment IMG_0516.jpg


View attachment IMG_0517.jpg


View attachment IMG_0518.jpg


View attachment IMG_0520.jpg


View attachment IMG_0527.jpg


View attachment IMG_0524.jpg


View attachment IMG_0525.jpg


View attachment IMG_0528.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

and a few more pics from over head 

View attachment IMG_0532.jpg


View attachment IMG_0533.jpg


View attachment IMG_0534.jpg


View attachment IMG_0535.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

MR1 said:


> Kindbud ,do you support those plants, Won't they fall over in the pots? They look nice.



 Mr1 they are not supported at all the buckets are buried in the ground so that they wont fall over when flowering starts roots stay cooler, less watering, less noticeable, etc......... i usually have to support them very little supercropping and using lots of pro tek helps make strong sturdy stems and branches


----------



## drfting07

KB, what mix are these in? And for nutes?


----------



## Kindbud

my soil mix is a secret lol but includes all the good stuff u can think of i start with a good base potting soil with no nute that i get at a green house/ nursery then mix in perlite, worm castings, peat moss, sand, lime etc  and nutes for veg i use Dyna Gro line of nutes..... Grow 7-9-5, Foliage Pro 9-3-6, Mag Pro 2-15-4, and Pro Tekt 0-0-3........ the mag pro is a magnesium and sulfur supplement and the pro tek is a silicon supplement that strengthens stems and branches


----------



## MR1

There are probably roots growing out of your drainage holes helping to anchor them.


----------



## Kindbud

nope i just burried the pots a few days ago never had problems with plants falling over in the ground or in buckets unless they wear super heavy with buds


----------



## Kindbud

drift hear their website http://www.dyna-gro.com ive used it for years cheap, simple, and works amazing


----------



## Dman1234

absolutely gorgeous plants, very nice job.:icon_smile:


----------



## ston-loc

Looking good dude


----------



## Kindbud

thank you ston & dman i am very proud of these girls they are growing up nicely....... im still waiting to start seeing some pretty flowers should be soon they are going thru their preflower stretch so i believe at the end of the month beginning august should start seeing some flowers


----------



## lyfespan

Looking great, love the arial view


----------



## Kindbud

thanks lyfe! i like the arial view to! just a lil work climbing up the big tree by them lol but its worth it


----------



## drfting07

agreed. Lookin real good kb.


----------



## Kindbud

thanks drift!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

:aok::aok:   :48:


----------



## Kindbud

Thanks Ant :48:


----------



## Kindbud

so after my daily check around i got the tape measurer out and measured most of them for the fun of it the biggest is right at 9 ft, 2 are over 7ft then their are 6 that are over 6 ft the other 12 are smaller from a foot to 5 ft  ill post some new pics in a few days


----------



## Kindbud

ohmost 10 ft ill take pics of rest tomorrow check out the butterfly in the left center of the pic crazy!!! :48: 

View attachment f61t864p14024n2.jpg


----------



## sawhse

Hey kindbud, wow wish I could grow some monsters like that. Looking great!!!!


----------



## Kindbud

thanks sawhse


----------



## lyfespan

You got photo bombed by nature, I bet that butterfly is mooning you as if flew by, hahaha. Plants are looking killer, you see some love in return for sure.


----------



## Kindbud

yeah that butterfly got me...... gonna take a pic of all of them got 17 females now and 3 smaller ones yet to show sex


----------



## tcbud

Looking great Kind.  This is where it starts to get exciting, don't you think?  Waiting for those first buds, pistol clusters is a real kick for me.  Then the nerves get me bout mid September.  Hope all goes well for you, they look wonderful.


----------



## Kindbud

thanks tc its been a min since i put new pics up of all 18 females that i got left gonna take some pics soon and yeah i love this time of the flowering cycle most of mine have started throwing hairs everywhere in the last 3-5 days and then i got 1 thats at 7-10 days into flowering and is starting to cluster up pistols soon it will start gaining weight quick i will post pics next time i water them just watered them all today


----------



## Kindbud

hears a few pics of the ones farthest into flowering 

View attachment IMG_0572.jpg


View attachment IMG_0569.jpg


View attachment IMG_0565.jpg


View attachment IMG_0566.jpg


View attachment IMG_0567.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

just some small stems lol 

View attachment IMG_0541.jpg


View attachment IMG_0542.jpg


View attachment IMG_0550.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

im still a rookie hahahaha 

View attachment IMG_0536.jpg


View attachment IMG_0538.jpg


View attachment IMG_0540.jpg


View attachment IMG_0545.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

plants plants 

View attachment IMG_0543.jpg


View attachment IMG_0555.jpg


View attachment IMG_0553.jpg


View attachment IMG_0552.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

... plants 

View attachment IMG_0551.jpg


View attachment IMG_0549.jpg


View attachment IMG_0556.jpg


View attachment IMG_0558.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

And more plants 

View attachment IMG_0559.jpg


View attachment IMG_0560.jpg


View attachment IMG_0561.jpg


View attachment IMG_0563.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Hears the ones farthest into flowering again 

View attachment IMG_0569.jpg


View attachment IMG_0568.jpg


View attachment IMG_0567.jpg


View attachment IMG_0566.jpg


View attachment IMG_0572.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Those are just beautiful. And i am jealous of them beginning to flower. That is quit a trunk you have on that one too. Huge, how tall are the tallest ones? Those look like some happy girls right there.


----------



## Kindbud

biggest is over 10ft most of them are 6-9 with a few smaller ones


----------



## Kindbud

yeah they are trees now not plants lol


----------



## Kindbud

any guess on how much that big plant will yeild its 10ft im think a pount to a pound and a half what do yall think just gonna be fun to look back and see who the closest is


----------



## buddogmutt

Beautiful......looking huge, healthy and happy...great job!


----------



## ston-loc

Looking good dude! Still some time to go, but as long as **** don't hit the fan I bet you'll easily pull that off her. I got a couple lbs off 6 1/2 footers last year, and less off 10 footers the previous year. It all depends still. Mojo brotha


----------



## Kindbud

thanks buddog and ston and yeah im hoping around 10 lbs or so off of all 20 plants.... thats a 10 footer, a 9 footer, 5  8 foot plants, 8   5-7ft plants, then 5 that are around 2ft..... and that just how  big they are now in 2 months im sure they will be much bigger gonna be a busy fall :48:


----------



## ston-loc

Just that many gonna be busy. Like I said though size doesn't necessarily mean everything. Just keep an eye and keep em staked. There's a reason I don't grow for height


----------



## sawhse

Awesome job kindbud! :watchplant: my hands are hurting just thinking about trimming all that bud. Lol


----------



## Kindbud

thanks saw and ston thanks for reminding me I need to stake up some plants now been forgetting to


----------



## ston-loc

:aok:


----------



## Rosebud

And cut up the bottom to get rid of some of the popcorn ...They are very pretty. I bet you will get a pound off the big one as long as something doesn't happen, like breaking in half in the wind or something horrible.  Yes, harvest did me in last year and I only had 9 or so.  Mojo for the finish guy!


----------



## Kindbud

im golden been doing it for years never had probs in this location plenty of trees as wind blocks idk if u can tell from pics but its some pretty thick stuff


----------



## Kindbud

and i have removed all thats going to get removed this year bout 30%-40% is going into bho,bubble hash and edibles


----------



## buddogmutt

Kindbud said:


> thanks buddog and ston and yeah im hoping around 10 lbs or so off of all 20 plants.... thats a 10 footer, a 9 footer, 5  8 foot plants, 8   5-7ft plants, then 5 that are around 2ft..... and that just how  big they are now in 2 months im sure they will be much bigger gonna be a busy fall :48:



I'm sure you'll hit that mark.....easy!


----------



## Kindbud

yeah im pretty sure it will be close to that easy im taking into account of maybe losing 1 or so


----------



## lyfespan

buddogmutt said:


> I'm sure you'll hit that mark.....easy!



I'm happy if I get 10 oz per plant


----------



## Kindbud

yeah but most of my plants are much bigger then urs


----------



## Kindbud

new pics coming soon


----------



## Kindbud

Hears a few pics enjoy :48: 

View attachment 20140820_100201.jpg


View attachment 20140820_095617.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Some flower pics 

View attachment 20140820_101713.jpg


View attachment 20140820_101144.jpg


View attachment 20140820_101222.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Couple more 

View attachment 20140820_101446.jpg


View attachment 20140820_100120.jpg


View attachment 20140820_101117.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Beautiful and I am jealous that you are flowering and I am not. 
The third pic down in the flowering section... was that moisture, i see bubbles that aren't trichomes... wow....  what is that? Or is it the satori I just smoked.


----------



## Hackerman

LOL I was wondering the same thing. If that is water, shake it off. If those are GIANT trichs.... WOW!!! LOL


----------



## Kindbud

the water drops u see are morning dew it evaporates its on all outdoor plants it was a cool pic showing how the resin glands and trichs repeal the water and helps prevent saturation of the buds which causes bud  rot


----------



## Kindbud

im no rookie ive been gone for a long time i understand that i am a pro at outdoor gardening i have learned alot over the years and i am trying to teach everyone that wants to learned how to grow true natural outdoor buds i will stand by my opinion of od bud being better then indoor but JMO for u hardcore indoor growers the true  way to grow is natural outdoor plants growing in the sun id love to test the thc % on some of my buds because im 100% sure it blows their thc % out of the water then again JMO LMAO should be just my experience JME**


----------



## Rosebud

It is funny you said that. Just this morning I was in the shed looking at my stressed girls that are SO stressed in the shed, then I walk out and see the beautiful girls happy in the sunshine and I think.... wow.... I push push push indoors and outdoors there is no push. They do it at their own time. It is a beautiful thing.

Last summer i complained about the popcorn from my out door grow. That popcorn is fabulous, just fits in my pipe and gets me all sorts of messed up, that was the nurse larry. Still smoking it. You are right kindbud.


----------



## Kindbud

thank u rosebud i have grown plants indoor 20 under 5 1000w outdoor always beat it in taste etc


----------



## giggy

i'm no expert but i have been growing for many years. i loved the outdoors, but this year sucked. i lost a lot of bud this year to bud rot and mold. last year it was grass hoppers. not sure if i'm gonna do any more outdoor or not, besides i live in hills and hollers and at my age the water toting gets to me now. by the way nice plants there.


----------



## Rosebud

That would be really hard to haul water. I am afraid if mine don't start really blooming i am going to be in trouble.


----------



## Kindbud

outdoors is alot more physical then indoors but in my experience it is way more rewarding ive never really lost that many plants do to pest etc idk i guess im blessed i did see 3 mantis's earlier while looking at plants they are really cool they r endangered hear i think my plants help em out but then again im just high :48:


----------



## Hushpuppy

I can tell you are good at growing outdoors, and I am certain that quality outdoor bud will be better than indoor grown buds. What I cant figure out is how you get them to grow on such steep hillsides.  :hubba:


----------



## bud88

MJ tree's on the hillside......Sounds good to me!!!!:vap-bobby_on_the_be:48:


----------



## buddogmutt

Beautiful...


----------



## Kindbud

hahaha lmao i have to repeal down to get 2 em lol :48:


----------



## tcbud

Looking excellent!  You look a bit farther along then my girls.  Grasshoppa's being the main concern  here.  They sheer the buds right off the stalk, like a chainsaw to a fir tree.  Dang critters, kill one and another seems to take it's place by magic.

Good Clean Thoughts for all OUTDOOR at this time of year!


----------



## Kindbud

got two of the girls with yellow spots on em and another with mites bad pics will b up shortly, all others look great tho


----------



## Kindbud

mites any idea what the black dots are 

View attachment TmpFile_1.jpg


View attachment TmpFile_11.jpg


View attachment TmpFile_10.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

yellow spots on 1 

View attachment TmpFile_6.jpg


View attachment TmpFile_3.jpg


View attachment TmpFile_2.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

yellow spots on the other, 

View attachment TmpFile_9.jpg


View attachment TmpFile_8.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

pics of healthy plants otw, anybody know whats going on to these 3


----------



## Hackerman

The larger white/light brown spots look like insect damage to me, not nutrient issues. Looks like a bug sucked the juices out of that spot.

Probably that little black spot that is the insect. The black spot is so well focused, it looks almost like a spot on your camera lens. LOL Is that little black thing an insect?


----------



## Kindbud

one of dots is the camera but they others almost look like bug ****


----------



## Kindbud

black dots are only on the spider mite plant theyre big ball type things


----------



## Kindbud

big ones and sky view 

View attachment TmpFile_29.jpg


View attachment TmpFile_28.jpg


View attachment TmpFile_24.jpg


View attachment TmpFile_20.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

lil ones 

View attachment TmpFile_27.jpg


View attachment TmpFile_15.jpg


View attachment TmpFile_10.jpg


View attachment TmpFile_9.jpg


View attachment TmpFile_8.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

farthest into flower 

View attachment TmpFile_3.jpg


View attachment TmpFile_1.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

plot of 3, 9-10 footers 

View attachment TmpFile_19.jpg


View attachment TmpFile_18.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

Those other black dots look a little like something splashed or spilled on them.


----------



## Kindbud

2 plots of 2 

View attachment TmpFile_14.jpg


View attachment TmpFile_4.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

the runt grew up 

View attachment TmpFile_6.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

2 more big ones 

View attachment TmpFile_7.jpg


View attachment TmpFile_17.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

buds 

View attachment TmpFile_26.jpg


View attachment TmpFile_11.jpg


View attachment TmpFile_2.jpg


View attachment TmpFile.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

another bud 

View attachment TmpFile.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

the black dots are like clumps they petrude they arent just a black color spot on the leaves


----------



## Kindbud

heres some better pics of the black clumps 

View attachment TmpFile_4.jpg


View attachment TmpFile_3.jpg


View attachment TmpFile_2.jpg


View attachment TmpFile_1.jpg


View attachment TmpFile.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

I see that, now.

Could it be fallout from a nearby tree?

If it were insect ****, with that much of it, you would probably see the insects. There seems to be a lot of it there.


----------



## Kindbud

it could be but i didnt see any on the surrounding bushes, it has mites bad tho if that could be anything to do with it


----------



## Hackerman

Looks way too big to be mite ****.


----------



## Kindbud

yeah i know wasnt saying it was just looks like it, im in for a rain right now so theyll be washed off


----------



## Hackerman

Still looks like debris from a neighbor. Although, it would be on everything if it was.

Pretty strange.

Marijuana Mysteries. LOL


----------



## Kindbud

lol yea its weird


----------



## bud88

Do you yell "timberrrrr" when you harvest those monsters? :48:


----------



## Rosebud

You got the borg! You have spider mites... Look on the underside of the leaves and look with an eye piece you will see them which is horrible or see more of their black ****.  You need some sns quick.


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> You got the borg! You have spider mites... Look on the underside of the leaves and look with an eye piece you will see them which is horrible or see more of their black ****.  You need some sns quick.



217 stat, and 209 to keep them dead


----------



## Kindbud

Yeah lyfe and rose they are only on that one plant and it is by its self far away from the rest i only visit that one last and dont go by any other plants i sprayed it already its not that bad never is for me outdoors nature usually controls its self ill put some pics up this morning


----------



## Kindbud

Hears a sneak peak :48: 

View attachment IMG_20140907_072212.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140907_072302.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140907_072422.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140907_072516.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140907_072336.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Few more 

View attachment IMG_20140907_072316.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140907_072635.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Bigger next year maybe?? lol definitely


----------



## lyfespan

Kindbud said:


> Few more


Love all those spears soaking up the sun, awesome shot.


----------



## tcbud

Beautiful!  Just watch them double in size over the next weeks!  This grower loves your kolas!


----------



## Kindbud

colas are wear its at!! cant wait til the beginning of october!!


----------



## ston-loc

Gonna be a good harvest dude!


----------



## Kindbud

Had to pull to they wer bout 5/10% amber 

View attachment IMG_20140908_122557.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140908_122624.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140908_122612.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Just a few pics from my nightly check


----------



## Kindbud

So much for tilt the camera 90 degrees counter clockwords lol


----------



## Hackerman

Must be in Australia.


----------



## ston-loc

Hahaha, tip it 90 the other way now. :rofl:


----------



## Kindbud

Hahaahaha yeah ston 90 degrees clockwise now lol


----------



## ston-loc

Should work, but odd. I have an iphone, and the side volume buttons have to be on the bottom for the post to be the right direction. That's turning it counterclockwise.


----------



## Kindbud

Let's see new camera 

View attachment 20140912_085908.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Oh yeah much better hears a run down their are them 3 and I'llbe right back got to go take a few more pics 

View attachment 20140912_090059.jpg


View attachment 20140912_090126.jpg


----------



## MR1

I like the new phone pic, looking good there.


----------



## Kindbud

Thanks going to get pics of the other 13 in a few after I smoke


----------



## Kindbud

Not to bad for being a lil early 

View attachment 20140912_091729.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

So i got lazy hears pics of all of them except for a few :48: 

View attachment 20140912_093054.jpg


View attachment 20140912_092953.jpg


View attachment 20140912_092919.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

:48: 

View attachment 20140912_092816.jpg


View attachment 20140912_092825.jpg


View attachment 20140912_092750.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

:48: hard to get pics of these big girls in such a small area around them to move around in 

View attachment 20140912_092646.jpg


View attachment 20140912_092618.jpg


View attachment 20140912_092715.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Wowzers, long cola's. What are the varieties again"? How tall are those babies.  Cool pic's against the sky.  Your gonna wish you had my trimmer. lol   Looking good Kindbud.


----------



## Kindbud

thanks rose all of the bigger ones are over 7 foot biggest being around 11ft most of them were unknown because of seed label mix ups


----------



## Kindbud

and i got some help on the trimming ill be fine!! :48:


----------



## lyfespan

Yeah buddy, those girls are looking really full, nice work from the new camera


----------



## Kindbud

Thanks lyfe they are getting heavy and still got 3+ weeks on them had to tie some up got some rain and they wear super heavy from the extra moisture and had to tie em up


----------



## buddogmutt

Looking sweeeet!


----------



## lyfespan

Kindbud said:


> Thanks lyfe they are getting heavy and still got 3+ weeks on them had to tie some up got some rain and they wear super heavy from the extra moisture and had to tie em up



I'm counting the days also man, I got a few that look to have developed a lil faster, I see their hairs are starting to turn now, while the others are just spitting theirs this weekend. I don't have the rain here, I got wind and heat, this weekend starts a heat trend 105 for a few days. But things are booming, can't wait to see what happens when I start forcing the ripening


----------



## Kindbud

Yeah I checked a few trichs on a few plants earlier they are getting their got a few that are farther along also about to start flushing 1 after 1 or 2 more waterings but yeah gonna be a nice harvest this year almost not caterpillars seen a 1 or 2 no bad pest probs really been a nice year :48:


----------



## bud88

Looking awesome KB!! Your harvest is going to be amazing. Can't wait to see! You will have a lot to be thankful for come November!


----------



## Kindbud

Thanks bud cant wait for November my birthday is in November I always have a great birthday :48:  I will be doing a couple videos come harvest time for you guys and gals so watch for that


----------



## tcbud

Looking excellent, gonna be a steller harvest this year!


----------



## Kindbud

yeah thanks tc gonna be trimming for days soon


----------



## trillions of atoms

Hell yah!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms

Looking back they are hungry!!!!  Hit them hard they will fatten up like crazy bro!


----------



## Kindbud

Been hitting Em hard now 8-10 ml bloom a gallon and 1 tbs molasses 3 ml mag pro they are plumping up see!! Few pics from today! 

View attachment 20140917_161604.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Micro pics playing around with my loupe what do tall think pretty cool right :48: 

View attachment 20140917_161236.jpg


View attachment 20140917_161536.jpg


View attachment 20140917_161332.jpg


----------



## Jtor

hello everyone I'm *jtor* just joined the forum been following since my seedling broke shell, now I'm in my first week of veg. Just want to know when would be the ideal time to top my plants. I have 4 plants 2 are awesome and 2 are scronny.


----------



## Kindbud

Post hear please link - http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=60 not in my grow journal please for further questions post their some top as early as 4 to 6 nodes aka sets of leaves others wait long I top my big outdoor plants at 2 foot plus :48:


----------



## lyfespan

Nice pix I looked at trichs yesterday too, had to see if we were ready for the dry Kool bloom or what.View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Word looks nice i got one that im flushing now in a week she will be done rest got 4 week


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

nice trees man...  :48:


----------



## Kindbud

thanks ant! they are getting their they are fattening up everyday soon they will be ready :48:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

hope you got some comfy scissors or some good buddies to help...


----------



## Kindbud

Lol yeah gonna be long days of trimming im cool with it tho


----------



## Kindbud

A few pics of what ive been up drying closet is ready for action pulled the one that the trich pics are from checked it last night was 15-25% amber on the main cola so i trimmed it up ill get a close up with a better camrea later :48: 

View attachment IMG_20140921_020953.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140921_015731.jpg


----------



## MR1

Real nice Kindbud, looks like a good harvest for you.


----------



## Kindbud

yeah that was a lil girl looks like bout 2 oz of her ok for a plant that started flowering after a few week of veg started hee way late was bored lol but yea the big girls are what im waiting for!! Gonna be flushing a few   in a week they got 2 weeks or so left on them em gonna feed them 1 or 2 more times before i start flushing, then their will be some getting flushed in 2 weeks then a few 3 weeks from now etc i flush for a week or so before i harvest :48: ill get some more pics next tim i get my ladder out lol


----------



## Kindbud

Looks like it's gonna be killer to me :48: 

View attachment 20140922_155437.jpg


View attachment 20140922_155343.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Some main cola pics from atop the ladder nice big colas  videos of harvest coming soon :48: 

View attachment 20140922_160620.jpg


View attachment 20140922_160440.jpg


View attachment 20140922_155635_2.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Just a few more pics of buds :48: just to let yall know pics wear takin on top of a 4 foot ladder 

View attachment 20140922_155818.jpg


View attachment 20140922_155825.jpg


View attachment 20140922_160427.jpg


----------



## lyfespan

That nug looks killer, gonna need a report on that. Those girls are freaking huge, lots of work ahead of you there. I'm excited I just finished picking the first batch of girls for flushing, had 4 girls way ahead of the rest


----------



## Kindbud

Yeah lyfe it looks dank and they are huge just wait till the harvest videos I'm gonna do ull get a real idea of the size with me next to Em and cutting em down :48:


----------



## Kindbud

Oh and that's just half of the plants to other half didn't feel like walking to them are 5 of the 18 left lol


----------



## Kindbud

Life had to try a bud of that it's some dank stuff for just now getting dry and trying the smallest of the buds it's got very lil green taste and is going to have a smooth sweet earthy taste to it with at the end on the exhale it's got a Lil spicy taste to it :48: it's going to be private stash for sure!


----------



## AluminumMonster

You have some beautiful beasts there KB! Are ya getting anxious yet?


----------



## Kindbud

Thanks Am I have been doing this for years I'm just ready for the harvest to be over and the bud to be in the jar :48:


----------



## ston-loc

Looking good dude


----------



## Kindbud

Thanks stone they are smelling crazy good too they are producing resin and trichs like crazy the cool nights are helping to speed em up I believe


----------



## lyfespan

Kindbud said:


> Looks like it's gonna be killer to me :48:



What genetics is this one here


----------



## Kindbud

I have no clue lol its good tho all these seeds wear given to me by another grower they wear all in a jar mixed up and he said he had no clue what they could be 100s of different things had em laying around for years and threw seeds he found that he hadn't labeled and or forgot too lol was a cool guy decided to grow em this year since they have been laying around for a couple years I thought they could be a few different things I used to get from him clones etc but now idk


----------



## Kindbud

I should have probably took a clone of it oh well its gone gave me some nice smoke tho :48:


----------



## bud88

Looking mighty nice KB!!! Going to be putting the trimmer to work bigtime!


----------



## Kindbud

Thanks bud yea my trimmer aka my hands are gonna get put to work lol :48:


----------



## MR1

Everything is looking great in your garden Kindbud. Those nugs look good.


----------



## Kindbud

Thanks mr everything's looking great wish this rain would pass :48:


----------



## Kindbud

7 min YouTube video coming soon takes forever too upload on YouTube :48:


----------



## Kindbud

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5gqDgiAXrc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Kindbud

Input welcome


----------



## lyfespan

Nice forest of plants man, I was dying at the bare feet, I hate shoes, all my friends trip on it. You're going to be in smoke for a lil while lol


----------



## Kindbud

Thanks lyfe yeah i rock the bare feet i don't need no js lol :48:


----------



## AluminumMonster

DAYUMMMMM! So does that keep you smoking for a year pretty much?

Youz gots some trimmin to do man!


----------



## kaotik

haha i waiting for the 'ouch'
crazy barefoot buggar   

lookin very nice man, best of luck down the home stretch


----------



## ston-loc

Hahahahahaha ^^^^ exactly  :rofl: 

Looking good dude! :48:


----------



## Kindbud

Thanks guys yeah i smoke alot AM alot lol will last me a while but im going to start up another  indoor room just taking a break from it focused on the outdoor this year :48:


----------



## Kindbud

Work work work :48: 

View attachment 20140928_205353.jpg


View attachment 20140928_205249.jpg


View attachment 20140928_205317.jpg


----------



## bud88

Looking mighty nice there KB!!! I see you and Ston both hang before removing fan leaves? 
Reasoning?


----------



## Rosebud

Well that was a fun trip to your spot Kindbud. I was a hippy and we wore shoes when in the mountains I think. lol....  Very fun to see. Enjoy.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Get to work dood! ChopChop


----------



## Kindbud

Thats my skimp big plant looks around 6-8 ozs on hear will take more pics after trimming is complete


----------



## ston-loc

bud88, only and repeat only reason i hang anything without trimming is because i have to. Had branches break and no time to trim. First choice would always trim fully while freshly cut. Sometimes dont have other options.

Good to see you joining the club brotha! Pulled a solid 1/2lb today too. Rock and roll! :48:


----------



## Kindbud

Word im just finishing up with mine pulling another in 4-5 days :48:


----------



## Kindbud

Time too make a Lil hash :48: 

View attachment 1412007588899.jpg


View attachment 1412007642180.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Now to wait 10 15 mins for it too cool down and chill smoke break :48: 

View attachment 20140929_122500.jpg


View attachment 20140929_122923.jpg


View attachment 20140929_122831.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

I'll post more pics after I run this a few times got 5 more mins then one final stir and shake I got a sealing top that I put on it and turn upside down shake.up then run threw the bags


----------



## kaotik

lol do y'all EVER wear shoes down there   
looks great man, enjoy


----------



## Kindbud

Yum yellow 73 micron white 45 first run 

View attachment 20140929_130629.jpg


View attachment 20140929_131025.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

kaotik said:


> lol do y'all EVER wear shoes down there
> looks great man, enjoy



Who needs shoes inside? Lol that 73 looks dope


----------



## Kindbud

Repeat yellow 73 white 45 first run looks like a 4 or 5 runner I'll report back with total :48: 

View attachment 20140929_130629.jpg


View attachment 20140929_131025.jpg


----------



## tcbud

True heaven.  Nothing like seeing the labor of the season brought to fruition.  Hope all your buds smoke smooth and your high has no ceiling.

Ladders and cameras go well together.

Excellent Journal, lets all give Kind Five Stars.


----------



## Kindbud

Yeah thanks tc! Should be 5 stars idc tho hears a few pics of all the runs drying :48: pulling another on wensday rain today getting me worried about more rot and mold 

View attachment 20140929_161154.jpg


View attachment 20140929_161144.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

On the cap is 25 i run all my water in the cooler threw a 220 190 then a 25 the small glass dish is my favorite the 45 then the big dish is 73 :48:


----------



## Kindbud

In the fish tank is.my baby box turtles lol


----------



## Hackerman

I used to take mine all runny like that and just let it dry.

Then, after watching Frenchi Canoli squeeze the bag like milking a cow, I changed my way. It comes out much drier.

And, rolling it with a hot water bottle is a must.

Check out his video, it's awesome.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ActUTTHsGOM[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnkNgz6YzHM[/ame]


----------



## Kindbud

4.7 grams pressed dry prob lose a lil more not bad balls are 25 45 73 in that order and u see why I use a 25 now right lol 

View attachment 20140929_171600.jpg


View attachment 20140929_171528.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Hacker man watched that video before I do my own method always worked for me looks good don't it


----------



## Hackerman

Tough question because I don't believe I've ever met a hash ball I didn't like. LMAO

Variety is the spice of life, for sure.


----------



## kaotik

Kindbud said:


> Who needs shoes inside? Lol that 73 looks dope



oh, i thought it was cement 

nice balls


----------



## Kindbud

Lol nah just dirty gray carpet lol sampled some of the 73 it's OK spicy 45 and 25 will be much better :48: I love hash


----------



## Kindbud

Making another batch Thursday after I harvest next plant I'll post pics for sure do another video when I chop the big girl will be shorter videos they take fore ever to upload kindbud out


----------



## Kindbud

Few pics of drying buds 2 nice drawers full :48: not gonna have enough room when the big girls start coming down 

View attachment 20140929_183055.jpg


View attachment 20140929_182944.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Watching sunset smoking some hash the 25 and 45 are killer :48: stoned kindbud out 

View attachment 20140929_191140.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

tcbud said:


> True heaven.  Nothing like seeing the labor of the season brought to fruition.  Hope all your buds smoke smooth and your high has no ceiling.
> 
> Ladders and cameras go well together.
> 
> Excellent Journal, lets all give Kind Five Stars.



I gave him five stars!

Everything, the sunset included is lovely. Nice trim on those colas.  Very nice work.


----------



## Kindbud

Thanks rose means alot I go over them buds 1 more time and touch them up before jaring them Lil brother trimmed some needs touching up I admit it lol


----------



## bud88

Slamin' there KB!!!


----------



## Kindbud

Work work work  too much work lol haven't put a dent in what's out their :48: 

View attachment 20141001_120005.jpg


View attachment 20141001_140322.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Smoke break how's yalls day going?? 

View attachment 20141001_140126.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Last night was a long night trimming dresser is full :48: 

View attachment 20141002_130538.jpg


----------



## tcbud

Now I like the organization in that dresser!

I put up some more pics too, we are thinking of starting to trim this weekend.


----------



## Kindbud

Cool cool i checked them pic out tc u r stuff is looking great!! :48:


----------



## Kindbud

No rest for the wicked money does grow on trees lol super busy over hear gonna have to go pick up more jars :48:


----------



## Kindbud

A few pics more pics coming when I fix my wifi takes forever to upload on 4g :48: 

View attachment 20141007_145741.jpg


View attachment 20141007_145735.jpg


----------



## lyfespan

Kindbud said:


> No rest for the wicked money does grow on trees lol super busy over hear gonna have to go pick up more jars :48:



I just filled my first dozen liter jugs, now on to the quarts, I found mine on amazon for super cheap, only place cheaper is Jo Ann's fabrics for 12.99 for a dozen quart jars


----------



## Kindbud

word i just go to food lion and grab a dozen of the quart jarsfor 12 bucks dont know all about ordering glass


----------



## bwanabud

Kindbud said:


> A few pics more pics coming when I fix my wifi takes forever to upload on 4g :48:



Don't load directly from your phone Bro.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Damn brother, you are a trimming machine! Thanks for posting all of those pics. The hash looks to be da bomb!


----------



## Kindbud

thanks am and why no post from phone??


----------



## Kindbud

and yea i trim alot years of trimming pounds u learn how to be quick and efficient :48:


----------



## bwanabud

Kindbud said:


> thanks am and why no post from phone??



I posted a return answer on your message 

EDIT:I finally found it 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54641


----------



## Kindbud

i never turn my gps on im not worried :48:


----------



## bwanabud

Kindbud said:


> i never turn my gps on im not worried :48:



Do as you like my friend, but your phone is always reloading your location for signal...the triangulation of towers is how your phone works, they know who & where you are...GPS or not....fact
Along with:_
Anyway there's a new device teamed up with police click on each smaller  picture under the main picture for all the information regarding this  new police spy tactic regarding cell phones and GPS systems !  hxxp://translogic.aolautos.com/photos/cellebrite-cell-phone-extraction-device/#4098952  		_

You can right click any picture, and bring up the details...just trying to help keep you safe


----------



## Kindbud

word thanks bud!


----------



## bud88

Looking sweet KB!!! Just trimming up two plants of buds was enough for me.....I can only imagine.......
  Glad to be one of the lucky one's that are growing "state" legal.....
Keep it Safe! and :48:


----------



## Kindbud

Thanks bud im thinking ill pull around4-5 pounds off all of them got around 17 ozs dryied and curing alread and still got the 2 biggest girls left 1 of them is the huge 1 its 12ft and then i got 5 big girls left 6 to 9 footers and a few small girls ill be posting more pics soon and maybe do 1 more video been super busy today is break day got the runt plant to trimm tomorrow did last flush earlier :48:


----------



## Kindbud

Buds Buds buds :48: got about 40 or so ozs plus lots of hash more pics soon 

View attachment 20141014_013805.jpg


View attachment 20141014_013837.jpg


View attachment 20141014_014011.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Dressers filled up too  

View attachment 20141014_014036.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Kindbuds still here be back soon


----------



## Rosebud

I WAS JUst wondering about you. welcome home Kindbud.


----------



## drfting07

KINDBUD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

funny, i just returned too. Great minds, old friend, great minds!


----------



## Kindbud

Hello drift and rose good to be back just popping my head in saying hello


----------



## Kindbud

How have you been rosebud


----------



## MsGuerilla

Sure it was a raccoon. Armadillos will dig the hell of of potted or soil planted plants.


----------



## SmokinMom

:clap:  Good to see you!


----------



## Kindbud

Stay tuned


----------



## Kindbud

No armodillos around my area


----------



## bud88

Hey KB good to see ya bud! Ya got big plans for the summer? :48:


----------



## Kindbud

Anyone willing to donate Kindbud some seeds?? Anything strain idc just was to grow again got in a horrible accident about 2 years ago and haven't been able to and it's getting depressing I miss it


----------



## Kindbud

Time keeps on slipping slipping slipping into the future.....lol


----------



## Kindbud

Hey how's everyone doing this year hope everyone's been doing ok and growing great bud I'm still searching for some seeds too get back too growing again I have had the dirt ready with compost, worm castings etc been ready to mix up some soil and start it's getting late in the year tho  if anyone can help me out id truly appreciate it ✌✌✌


----------



## Kindbud

Send me a pm if you can help me get back to growing again before this outdoor seasons up


----------



## Tvoyamo420

Looking good Kind!


----------

